# NSW Invitation for Electrical Engineer, 233311



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've completed my EA assessment, got accredited as Electrical Engineer and filled my EOI in June 2017 for NSW nomination, with 60 points.

Age: 30points
Bachelor's: 15points
Exp: 0yrs (I had 3+ years experience in electrical engineering, but EA rejected my work experience due to lack of sufficient 3rd party evidence)
PTE: 10points
State: 5points
Total: 60points

Could someone give an insight into my chances of getting an invite with 60points and how long would it take to get the invite?


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

It should be rather fast.



BTW. You do not need to have EA to verify your work experience. Different from ACS, DIBP does not count on EA's result. CO will do their check by themselves regardless of whether you have EA verification or not.
You may claim 5 points for work as long as you think it is highly relevant to your nominated occupation and you have sufficient materials to back you claim. CO may carry out investigation by calling your boss etc.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> It should be rather fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm asking about the NSW state nomination 190 visa (55+5points).

So you are telling, i can claim 5 points in EOI without EA accepting my work experience?? is it possible?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> It should be rather fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But my migration agent has confirmed that I can claim points for work experience only if DIBP accredited bodies (here in my case EA) accepts my work experience, which they didn't.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> It should be rather fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally how long would it take to get nsw state invitation for an electrical engineer with 50+5 points, for 190 VISA?


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

nitva91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've completed my EA assessment, got accredited as Electrical Engineer and filled my EOI in June 2017 for NSW nomination, with 60 points.
> 
> ...



Did you got your invite?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Did you got your invite?


Yeah waiting for Visa grant. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

nitva91 said:


> Yeah waiting for Visa grant.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Great! Hopefully, you will get the grant soon. When did you get the invite? What were your points ? did you claim your experience points too in EOI ?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Great! Hopefully, you will get the grant soon. When did you get the invite? What were your points ? did you claim your experience points too in EOI ?


Got invited on September 5th. 
Total 60 points. Since EA didn't accept my employment I didn't claim any points for employment in eoi. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Is there any place where you can whether the invitation to particular professions is been granted?
I am new to this process & curious about Electrical Engineer invited for the past 2 months rounds?
Please help.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

QFMALIK said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any place where you can whether the invitation to particular professions is been granted?
> I am new to this process & curious about Electrical Engineer invited for the past 2 months rounds?
> Please help.


Please google skill select home affairs and see invitation rounds. Based on current invitation numbers, you will get invitation within 3-4 months unless DIBP increase the number of invitations per round. Goodluck.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Nab*



nitva91 said:


> Got invited on September 5th.
> Total 60 points. Since EA didn't accept my employment I didn't claim any points for employment in eoi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Your were invited by NSW to submit application on September 5th or this date was for the invitation from DIBP in skill select. I heard that after getting invitation from NSW to submit application, 3 more months are required to get invitation from DIBP in skill select.


----------



## Mohammad Robin (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi mine is similar case. An Electrical Engineer for 190 visa and 60 point. Are ther any chances for me? If yes then approx how many months?


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Elec Engrr*



nitva91 said:


> Got invited on September 5th.
> Total 60 points. Since EA didn't accept my employment I didn't claim any points for employment in eoi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


How much time was taken from your EOI submission to the invition by NSW to submit application. And then from NSW application submission to Invitation by DIBP in skill select?


----------



## kakkadashik (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi 

I am also in the similar situation 

I am an electrical engineer 233311 

My point is 55 total 

I applied for 190 NSW 

Then my total point 55+5 

I filed my EOI in 19 th december 2017 and waiting for reply..

Is there any chance to get 190 invitation and how long to wait for that..

Please let me know and call me if possible to provide more picture about immigration

My number <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## kakkadashik (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've completed my EA assessment, got accredited as Electrical Engineer and filled my EOI in 19 th December 2017 for NSW nomination, with 60 points. Still waiting for NSW invitation.

Age: 25 points
Bachelor's: 15 points
Exp: 8.7yrs - 15 points
PTE: 0 points
State: 5 points
Total: 60points

Could someone give an insight into my chances of getting an invite with 55+5 points and how long would it take to get the invite?


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello friends, I am an electrical engineer with 65 pints for 189 and 70 points for 190. What do you think about my chances for NSW (subclass 190 with 70 points) according to the current situations?
If I stand a chance, how long it might take to get an invite? Also, by June 2018 I will have 3 years experience as a design engineer, can i claim 5 points with just 3 years of experience? I have read somewhere that to claim points for 3 years of experience, I should've at least 4 years experience in hand. Please share your insights and experiences guys...
Thanks!

Age: 30
Bachelor Degree: 15
PTE: 20
Experience: 0 (2 years 8 months)


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Got invited on September 5th.
> Total 60 points. Since EA didn't accept my employment I didn't claim any points for employment in eoi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hi nitva91 could you please share your understanding about my above query?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

tgeorgejithin said:


> Hello friends, I am an electrical engineer with 65 pints for 189 and 70 points for 190. What do you think about my chances for NSW (subclass 190 with 70 points) according to the current situations?
> If I stand a chance, how long it might take to get an invite? Also, by June 2018 I will have 3 years experience as a design engineer, can i claim 5 points with just 3 years of experience? I have read somewhere that to claim points for 3 years of experience, I should've at least 4 years experience in hand. Please share your insights and experiences guys...
> Thanks!
> 
> ...




Hi George,

Did you get the invite for 190 ?


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Did you get the invite for 190 ?


No rocky, i am just about to lodge my skill assesment..just curious to know about the current situations

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes you can if you have 3 years you can claim 5 points...
No need for 4 years...


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

tariqnawazkhan said:


> Yes you can if you have 3 years you can claim 5 points...
> No need for 4 years...


Thanks Tariq, I read somewhere that EA usually consider the first year experiance as just training and the following as real work experiance in case of international applicants...might be an exaggeration, not quite sure..

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

No buddy. I would suggest you to go for CDR assessment only not experience (RSA).

and Prepare documents from your company experience.. With Job responsibility letter... They will consider all your experience Just let company write " working as a full time employee"


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

tariqnawazkhan said:


> No buddy. I would suggest you to go for CDR assessment only not experience (RSA).
> 
> and Prepare documents from your company experience.. With Job responsibility letter... They will consider all your experience Just let company write " working as a full time employee"


Seems like its worth a shot..if it works I can have extra 5 points..Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

My agent filed for EA assessment on 20th Feb and indicates still it is queued for assessment despite applying on fast track. What is your suggestion as it is more than 20 working days and still not picked by assessor ?


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> My agent filed for EA assessment on 20th Feb and indicates still it is queued for assessment despite applying on fast track. What is your suggestion as it is more than 20 working days and still not picked by assessor ?


Within a month's time, it should be done. I had too applied for fast track and got output in exact a month's time. 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> Within a month's time, it should be done. I had too applied for fast track and got output in exact a month's time.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Unfortunately, my case still appears as Queued for assessment since 20th Feb despite applying on fast track. What should i do now ?


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Unfortunately, my case still appears as Queued for assessment since 20th Feb despite applying on fast track. What should i do now ?




Did you choose fast track during application? Or you made fast track after submission of your application? If latter is your case then the might have missed to update your application from normal to fast track, by the way send them e-mail through portal, theres no harm in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Did you choose fast track during application? Or you made fast track after submission of your application? If latter is your case then the might have missed to update your application from normal to fast track, by the way send them e-mail through portal, theres no harm in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear UmairAbbasi, Thanks for your response. My agent applied through fast track only in the first submission itself. I will ask the agent to send an email now.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Unfortunately, my case still appears as Queued for assessment since 20th Feb despite applying on fast track. What should i do now ?


Hi Mate,

This is what is stated on EA website in terms of processing times. Please refer this:-

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Fast-Track-Migration-Skills-Assessment

However, it shall be noted that while the application will be handed to CO within 20 days of time frame in case of fast track application , it may further take time to have final evaluation outcome.

Thanks
Regards
Hardi


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> This is what is stated on EA website in terms of processing times. Please refer this:-
> 
> ...


Dear Hardi,

I understand that it may take time for the outcome once a case officer is assigned. 
However, my case is not even assigned to a case officer even after applying in fast track since 20th Feb, which is 35days since then, as the system indicates "Queued for Assessment".


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Hardi,
> 
> I understand that it may take time for the outcome once a case officer is assigned.
> However, my case is not even assigned to a case officer even after applying in fast track since 20th Feb, which is 35days since then, as the system indicates "Queued for Assessment".


Mate,

Just put an email to EA and if possible try to reach out to them through a call during working hours.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/Contact-Us

Regards
Hardi


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Dear Indian Friends,

EA came back with the following requests. Can you advise how to get these documents.

1. Income tax return acknowledgement report for each year of the employment period 2006 to 2013(i worked in India) - forms 26AS or 143 and Form 16.

2. Provident Fund contribution report covering this employment period - please, note that this document has to be issued by the relevant government authority, not related to your employer.


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi , Can u update us about your case result ?


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Indian Friends,
> 
> EA came back with the following requests. Can you advise how to get these documents.
> 
> ...


1. Google form 26 AS to get it, and Form 16 has to be provided by employer.
2. PF Passbook can be downloaded from PF website. ur login details are UAN no.


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi friends, Need your help. I'm currently working as Instrumentation& Control Engineer in a thermal power plant for the past 2 years. I would like to know the job market for my profile. Kindly help.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

hi all

please let me know chances of getting ITA.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys!! Does anyone has any information on NSW nomination for Electrical Engineers. My waiting period is now almost 8 months & didn't hear anything from NSW authorities.

i have experience in Commissioning, Maintenance, and designing.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys!! Does anyone has any information on NSW nomination for Electrical Engineers. My waiting period is now almost 8 months & didn't hear anything from NSW authorities.
> 
> i have experience in Commissioning, Maintenance, and designing.


see iscah website to get the prediction.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

Any info about NSW inviting Electrical Engineer under 190?


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any info about NSW inviting Electrical Engineer under 190?


Ankit, you can just hope. Submit both EOI 189 & 190. if 189 gives ITA , withdraw 190 EOI since it will hamper others' chances. Thats all I can say.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi there, 
I am new to this thread and will be soon updating my EOI that i applied as an electrical engineer 233311 with 60 points last year but havent heard anything form skill select till now. Therefore i will be soon updating it with 70 points hopefully this month. 
My question is can anybody please give me an idea about how long is it currently taking to get the invitation with 70 points? Does it come within 2 months or can it take longer? 
Thanks


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Charan0950 said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to this thread and will be soon updating my EOI that i applied as an electrical engineer 233311 with 60 points last year but havent heard anything form skill select till now. Therefore i will be soon updating it with 70 points hopefully this month.
> My question is can anybody please give me an idea about how long is it currently taking to get the invitation with 70 points? Does it come within 2 months or can it take longer?
> Thanks


Its very difficult to predict. I had waited for almost a year with 65 points in 189 and 70 points under 190 (SS). My application was rejected by Victoria in June 2018 and i never ever heard anything from NSW.

Recently, i updated my EOI with higher points.

Anyway, all the best for your efforts and hope you get soon.


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.
Is there anyone in this thread who recently got their invitation as a electrical engineer. 
I just want to have a random idea as my visa will be expiring in the middle of next year.
Cheers!


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Its very difficult to predict. I had waited for almost a year with 65 points in 189 and 70 points under 190 (SS). My application was rejected by Victoria in June 2018 and i never ever heard anything from NSW.
> 
> Recently, i updated my EOI with higher points.
> 
> Anyway, all the best for your efforts and hope you get soon.



Thanks for the reply.
Is there anyone in this thread who recently got their invitation as a electrical engineer. 
I just want to have a random idea as my visa will be expiring in the middle of next year.
Cheers!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Even Im also in waiting queue since almost an year now....God knows when can we expect one?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

I got the ITA today under subclass 189.

Once I lodge the visa application, i will withdraw EOI from NSW.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Lodged visa application under 189 today. Consequently, withdrew from NSW EOI under 190.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Congrats dude. I have also filed my EOI on 12th November 2018 with 75pts. Hoping for the invite soon. Anyway, kudos to the fellow Electrical Engineer!!


----------

